# Suggestions for 7.1 EQ



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

What would you guys suggest to EQ a 7. 1 system? Flat frequency is my objective.

I currently have a Lexicon MC12B and two ATI amps for all channels that only takes RCA inputs. 

I prefer to have full control of EQ so it would have to be parametric. I would like it somewhat easy to use (user friendly) and would pay extra for that feature.

Would the miniDSP fit the bill? If yes which ones would you suggest? What other options are there?

I have absorption at first reflection points and bass trapping in the room. I do understand that you have to be careful when applying EQ to the higher frequencies above 80 Hz. 

I have an FFT analyzer that I have used to see common frequencies at certain seats that are too high. If the unit comes with its own FFT analyzer that is fine as I can always double check my FFT analyzer and mic against it. 

What do you use to EQ your 5.1 or 7.1 HT system and how do you like it?

Alternatively if I where to buy a new preamp/processor what is out there that checks the full frequency range and allows you to tweak the EQ curve parametrically?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I suggest the miniDSP 10x10hd. It has no measurement tools but works well with REW.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Frank!




Frank D said:


> What other options are there?


If it turns out the miniDSP doesn’t float your boat as an outboard equalizer, the only other option is a stack of a professional-grade hardware equalizers - eight mono or four stereo units.




> I do understand that you have to be careful when applying EQ to the higher frequencies above 80 Hz.


 Here’s a good read on how to properly do full range equalization. Primarily addresses the front channels, but the concepts are relevant for surround channels as well.




> I have an FFT analyzer that I have used to see common frequencies at certain seats that are too high. If the unit comes with its own FFT analyzer that is fine as I can always double check my FFT analyzer and mic against it.


Whatever you use for your frequency response measurements, it has to be accurate. You don’t want to manually equalize your main channels based on inaccurate measurements!




> What do you use to EQ your 5.1 or 7.1 HT system and how do you like it?


Pro-grade digital parametric EQs for the front three channels; like it very much.




> Alternatively if I where to buy a new preamp/processor what is out there that checks the full frequency range and allows you to tweak the EQ curve parametrically?


Yamaha’s upper-tier Aventage receivers have pretty powerful parametric EQs for the main channels – fully parametric 1/3-octave. (If they ever offer 1/6 octave, I’ll be inclined to part with my hardware EQs.) I believe the receivers and pre-pros with the top-tier Audyssey processing offer pretty extensive manual equalization as well. I’ve never had one hands-on, but you can easily find more info on some of the Audyssey threads elsewhere on this site.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Though I have never used it, I believe my Denon X4000 with Audessey XT32 can be manually set but I didn't see a reason to use it over what the Audessey software does. Now if I were into using REW, I may be inclined to play with it once I got some graphs and posted them here for the pros to comment on


----------



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I suggest the miniDSP 10x10hd. It has no measurement tools but works well with REW.


Thanks Kal, 

Can its optical input take a 5.1 Dolby digital signal? Then add EQ to each channel and send that Dolby digital signal back out via the optical out to my Lexicon preamp - so that all is kept in the digital domain? 

Do you know if this 10x10 hd unit adds much or any noise to the system?

If I wanted to just do the front three channels would you suggest a different unit?


----------



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Frank!
> 
> 
> If it turns out the miniDSP doesn’t float your boat as an outboard equalizer, the only other option is a stack of a professional-grade hardware equalizers - eight mono or four stereo units.
> ...


Thanks Wayne, 

I actually have an old Ultra Curve 8024 Berhinger that I think can EQ the full range. What do you think of putting that into my chain. I think it only handles two channels so I can use if for my centre channel (I watch only Movies on the HT system and the center channel appears to be giving me the most issue).

Thanks for the link to a very interesting article. I intend to only make a few db adjustments to the higher range above 80 Hz based on hearing the end result.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Frank D said:


> Can its optical input take a 5.1 Dolby digital signal? Then add EQ to each channel and send that Dolby digital signal back out via the optical out to my Lexicon preamp - so that all is kept in the digital domain?


AFAIK, no. It cannot handle anything but straight PCM.



> Do you know if this 10x10 hd unit adds much or any noise to the system?


Very little except for some switching noise at power up/down and some setup tasks. I was not bothered by these. http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-64



> If I wanted to just do the front three channels would you suggest a different unit?


I have not looked into that.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Frank D said:


> I actually have an old Ultra Curve 8024 Berhinger that I think can EQ the full range. What do you think of putting that into my chain.


Seems a bit low-brow compared to your other equipment, but it certainly can’t hurt to give it a try. The main issue, if there is one, will be noise. This review of another equalizer contains some tips and simple tests you do to help determine if the 8024 is quiet enough for a hi-fi system.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> AFAIK, no. It cannot handle anything but straight PCM.
> 
> Very little except for some switching noise at power up/down and some setup tasks. I was not bothered by these. http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-64
> 
> I have not looked into that.


Thanks Kal, 

Very nice write up on the 10x10 HD. Very informative!

Saw, on the minDSP website, they are coming out with a new hdmi 7.1 (8 channel audio) EQ box called NanoAVR (two hdmi inputs and one hdmi output). Would that work better that the 10x10 HD due to skipping the A/D steps and less need for analog cables. 

Have you heard of the NanoAVR? Do you know what it may cost or estimated ship date?


----------



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Seems a bit low-brow compared to your other equipment, but it certainly can’t hurt to give it a try. The main issue, if there is one, will be noise. This review of another equalizer contains some tips and simple tests you do to help determine if the 8024 is quiet enough for a hi-fi system.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yes it is!:sweat:

It would mainly be for convenient testing purposes. 

Thanks for the link.


----------

